# MEDIO FÍSICO > Ríos >  Rio chillar sierra de las villas

## camel

Hola os dejo unas imagenes del rio Chillar a su paso por la cerrada del cuco (sierra de las Villas), por una zona preciosa espero que os guste el resto aquí:
http://sierradelronquio.blogspot.com...r-cerrada.html

----------

REEGE (10-feb-2015)

----------


## sergi1907

Preciosas y refrescantes imágenes camel.

----------


## perdiguera

Precioso lugar camel, como casi todos los que nos muestras y los que se ven en el blog sierradelronquio

Gracias por mostrarlo.

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Muy buenas fotos Camel :Smile: , gracias por mostrárnoslas.

Saludos :Smile:

----------


## ideal

Gracias Lujan, ya conozco esa pagina pero no encuentro ningún punto de control de esa zona. Me preguntaba si habría otra forma de saberlo.
Gracias :Embarrassment:

----------

